# What type of headlight bulb does a 1995 Geo Metro have?



## fire-stick (Jan 13, 2007)

It's a 1995 Geo Metro with a 3 cylinder. I'm lookin for some good headlights for it but I don't know if the bulb is H3, or H4...ect

>Also is there a limit on how much light you can have on the street?

Thanks

Scott


----------



## goldenlight (Jan 14, 2007)

You can go to

http://www.sylvania.com/ConsumerProducts/AutomotiveLighting/LampReplacementGuide/default.htm

It list every lamp on virtually every car on the road.

It lists the 9003 *IF* your car uses capsules, or H4666 if your car uses sealed beam lamps.

If your car uses capsules, you can buy higher power xenon lamps on eBay. Pull one of your capsules, and read the wattage off the base

Technically, they are illegal. But since HID lamps put out 3X the light of a halogen, I doubt anyone is going to stop you for it.

If you go to Walmart, you can pick up a set of Sylvania SilverStar standard wattage lamps that are noticibly brighter and whiter than standard halogen capsules, if you are worried about the extra current draw from high output (higher wattage) xenon lamps from eBay.


----------



## 2000xlt (Jan 14, 2007)

sylvania silverstars


----------



## fire-stick (Jan 15, 2007)

Concerning bulb types is H4 the same as 9003?


----------



## goldenlight (Jan 15, 2007)

fire-stick said:


> Concerning bulb types is H4 the same as 9003?



I doubt it.

Google may be your best freind for that question.

Or you could check Sylvania's website.

Or, you could go to an auto parts store and look.

Or, you could just pull a lamp off your car and LOOK AT IT. 

(Replace with the SAME NUMBER).

Geez, do a *little* work on your own.......


----------



## Handlobraesing (Jan 15, 2007)

SilverStar is whiter, because the special glass filters out the yellow component of light, thus reducing total output. Besides, the life on those thing is mediocre.

Get the Sylvania standard or XtraVision. Don't waste money on SilverStar junk.


----------



## fire-stick (Jan 17, 2007)

goldenlight said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> Google may be your best freind for that question.
> 
> ...



They are the same. (I just found that out.)
http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-310767.html
I did google it, but at the time I didn't find anything.
I did check Sylvania's website, but they only showed their lights that would fit in my car. I wanted to know if H4 and 9003 were the same because some web sites refer to them as H4 and some call them 9003.
I did go to an autoparts store...
LOL I would pull the lamp out but I make it a habit not to work on cars... I tend to have alot of extra parts left over.

Thanks all


----------



## ROVER (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes, H4 is the same as 9003. You will find that the united states has it's own names for the same bulb sold in europe and asia, much like its own measuring system. 

My recommendation for you is to go to www.autolamps-online.com which is a British site that sells high quality bulb by Phillips, which can't be found in the united states. If you buy the vision plus (+50) H4 bulbs, which will be $33USD shipped, you'll have my favorite headlights I've found. They will be at the maximum end of what is legal in the united states. These will be of higher durability and equal brightness to the silverstar lights you can buy locally and you'll save money too.


----------

